# Happy 2 months Quilly!! 2 months old!



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

Today is Quilly The Great's birthday! (sort of lol).  

He is now exactly 2 months old! I'm proud to share this with him. And looks like he'll be getting his first REAL treat when he wakes up.  

Perhaps I'll post pictures of our little Hedgie birthday party. <3

haha.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Happy birthday Quilly!! 2 months old!*

Can't wait to see pictures!!! Watson will be two months on Monday  Happy 2 months Quilly the Great!!


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

*Re: Happy birthday Quilly!! 2 months old!*

I will post pictures! I mean, it's not his REAL birthday, but I'm excited for him to turn 2 months! So, i'm celebrating it! lol His real birthday is in April, I believe.  
But until then, happy 2 months to my baby!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Happy birthday Quilly!

My hedgehog was born in April too  on the 23rd to be exact


----------



## jdlover90 (Jun 14, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Happy birthday Quilly!
> 
> My hedgehog was born in April too  on the 23rd to be exact


Aww! Quilly was born on the 19th of April.


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

Aww... happy two months! My kittens turned two months today as well


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Happy 2months Quilly the Great! Have a good one! :mrgreen:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Happy 2 months baby Quilly!


----------

